# [Simple Question] Roms and Radios



## swervesauce (Jul 9, 2011)

So I have successfully rooted the Thunderbolt by way of the awesome community and am very familiar with flashing roms. What I'm not familiar with is flashing radios. With my research all over the forums (this one being my favorite now) I see way too many radios and conflicting stories. So my semi dumb question would like an answer. I've been to the irc chat with no one willing to answer.

1. Do you have to have froyo radios for froyo roms and gingerbread radios for gingerbread roms?

2. In which order do you flash? Flash the rom, then change your radios or vice versa?

So for instance if the answer to question 1 is yes, then when a rom says 2.3.5 based, you must have gb radios flashed, right? And currently, I'm stock rooted, meaning I'm obviously on a froyo radio combo. So I can't just flash a gb based rom without new radios or can I?

Thanks in advance,
Swerve


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

You have to flash the radios in hboot, like you flashed the ruu when rooting. You will get different answers, but I would recommend using the mr2 ota radio if you are new to this when flashing an aosp gingerbread Rom. Be sure to read up on it because flashing radios is one place you could brick if you flash a bad file. Check your md5. Sorry so short, I'm on the road.


----------



## swervesauce (Jul 9, 2011)

Well I actually rooted with revolutionary but am familiar with flashing the p50 iamge files via hboot. Just more concerned with the bricking or at least malfunctioning of the phone with the wrong radio rom combo. I have the ota radio 627 and 625. I guess what you're saying is that it's not required and not definitive, right? Thanks for responding!


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Flash the MR2 OTA radio. It will work with froyo and GB. The new today released radio still needs to be evaluated.

MR2.5, MR2.75, and whatever has been leaked since MR2 hasn't shown to be better than the MR2 OTA overall. I've heard less complaints per capita about MR2 OTA than others.

Doesn't really matter if you flash the radio or ROM first. I do Radio first.

Here's a great guide.
http://forums.androidcentral.com/th...-mr2-compatible-rom-radio-mr1-after-root.html


----------



## swervesauce (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok thanks, guess that answers that. I'm on the ota mr2 I think. Its the 1.70 build right? radios 627/625. Anyways that guide is nice as well, thanks again. Also, If I choose to flash radios I'm assuming you flash the first p50img, boot back into recovery, mount and delete the first radio (cdma) file and move the 2nd (lte) radio file to sd and then flash that one as well, prior to booting into the rom? Hope that isn't too confusing.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

swervesauce said:


> Ok thanks, guess that answers that. I'm on the ota mr2 I think. Its the 1.70 build right? radios 627/625. Anyways that guide is nice as well, thanks again. Also, If I choose to flash radios I'm assuming you flash the first p50img, boot back into recovery, mount and delete the first radio (cdma) file and move the 2nd (lte) radio file to sd and then flash that one as well, prior to booting into the rom? Hope that isn't too confusing.


Yes that's the MR2 OTA radio. It has worked very well for me thus far!


----------



## swervesauce (Jul 9, 2011)

Sweet, because I have been getting "you need gb radios" answers, which isn't a problem just like to be informed obviously before throwing away my business/$300 investment of a gadget.


----------



## @basilb_tcp (Jun 7, 2011)

"swervesauce said:


> So I have successfully rooted the Thunderbolt by way of the awesome community and am very familiar with flashing roms. What I'm not familiar with is flashing radios. With my research all over the forums (this one being my favorite now) I see way too many radios and conflicting stories. So my semi dumb question would like an answer. I've been to the irc chat with no one willing to answer.
> 
> 1. Do you have to have froyo radios for froyo roms and gingerbread radios for gingerbread roms?
> 
> ...


Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------

